# Led Flood lights that will penetrate water



## East Tn Bowman (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello, 

I've kinda got this wild hare of an idea that i might possibly be able to build some LED lights for my boat that will draw low current off a deep-cycle marine 12v battery that will be enough to light some lake water for bowfishing at night, I'm new to lighting projects, but not new to projects in general, i've messed with some other electronics, can do basic stuff, anybody have any ideas on what might produce enough light that is the right color and has enough power to push out 12-15 feet in the water from the top rail on a boat? Or am i an idiot and need to save my money and go ahead and buy a bigger boat, put HPS lights and a generator on it and be done with it?

thanks


----------



## East Tn Bowman (Jan 6, 2010)

Or underwater light, just gonna have to be pretty rugged as this boat fishes shallow waters mostly


----------



## slimecoat (Jan 6, 2010)

Ive thought about the same things and I just dont see it. Unless the water is crystal clear it takes a huge amound of candles to get through. Fisherman and crabbers around here all use halogen lights with generators. The new gererators are really quiet. Last time I check my haolgen spot light could run about 8 hours and drain the deep cycle battery halfway.


----------



## East Tn Bowman (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm, yeah there is a thing called a stabalight that goes on the front of the bow that pushes 135 lumens out of an led, which is cool, and then looking at a princeton tech headlamp that will push out 225 or something, i dk how long it takes to drain the battery on my spotlight, have to test that


----------



## Packhorse (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out the dive light sub forum.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=127
Its very doable. Question is how much light do you want and what shape beam?


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 6, 2010)

A friend of mine bowfishes up around Watts Bar, and does it at night, he uses just regular flood lights, with some sort of yellow filter, seems to work pretty good, and its kinda weird how the fish almost seem attracted to it.


----------



## East Tn Bowman (Jan 6, 2010)

Packhorse said:


> Check out the dive light sub forum.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=127
> Its very doable. Question is how much light do you want and what shape beam?


need some sort of flood beam that will go over a wide area, needs to be capapble of lasting several hours


----------



## East Tn Bowman (Jan 6, 2010)

mossyoak said:


> A friend of mine bowfishes up around Watts Bar, and does it at night, he uses just regular flood lights, with some sort of yellow filter, seems to work pretty good, and its kinda weird how the fish almost seem attracted to it.


Watts barr eh? thats about 10 mins from the house here, do you know if he's running a generator?


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 6, 2010)

i think just two blue top optima 6pack batteries.


----------



## Lon (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello, not sure if you got my return PM. Im using high power LED arrays, heat sinking is the big challenge to get comparable lumen intensity from leds.


----------

